# Can I save my Magic Chef Fridge. The Freezer works but the fridge doesn't



## bmfay10 (May 13, 2007)

Are there any efforts I can take to get my magic chef fridge to give me a few more months? Please help


----------



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

Try defrosting it, the compressor is working, so it may just be a frozen fan, or the fan motor may have gone bad and they are cheap and easy to replace.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

If the freezer is working and the cold air is not getting in to the fridge section it is either iced up or the fan is not working.

If it is iced up locate the defrost timer. It could be in the control panel of the fridge section or at the back of the fridge.

There is a little knob that stick out of the timer.

With the compressor running turn the knob until the compressor stops.

Check and see if the fridge defrosts.

It should stay in the defrost cycle for 20 to 25 minutes. 

Check the drain pan under the fridge to see if there is water dripping into it.

If the fridge defrost you will have to replace the timer.

If it does not defrost it could be the heater or the bi metal.

Here is a good place to get your Appliance parts.


----------

